# [Slovakia] Permakultúra [Permaculture]



## futuros

Priatelia, dovoľte mi vytvoriť toto vlákno zamerané na integráciu permakultúry do žitia (labs resources) / bývania (či životného priestoru všeobecnejšie ... záhrady, parky, ... ) .
Permakultúra je pekný tech. Je to v zásade začatie uplatňovania nových disciplín ako (riadenie, integrácia, systémové inžinierstvo ....) do klasických starých "poľnohospodárských metód".

Ja osobne chcem toto reálne pestovať, rád by som sa s niekým stretol kto to aplikuje, rád by som sa niečomu priučil 

(permakultúra - total ultra sustainable life based form)

http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permakultúra
Permakultúra je praktickou metódou komplexného dizajnu udržateľných ľudských sídiel nasledovaním *vzorov prírody* 
(napr. fraktály, fytofraktály, resp. biofraktály ... ).










Ja budem skôr floristický permakulturista než faunový. Aby som bol formálnejšie presnejší, je to Zóna 1, tj. intenzívna záhrada (blízko bylinky, šaláty, sadenice, ...). Mäso si budem ešte kupovať, samozrejme z lokal chickenfarms. I keď, v hardtimes, resp. semihardtimes to pôjde.










*Tu je pár príkladov implementácia týchto princípov:*


----------



## zaq-

:applause:

Futuros, tvoje posty mi vzdy dokazu zlepsit naladu.

A myslim to vazne, ziadna ironia.


----------



## futuros

^^

zaq, díkes.
faktom je, že telku už doma nemám 12rokov, 
a politiku som prestal sledovať pre rokom.
je to strata času, strata mládí. seru na ni.

Taká super permakultúra, to je lepšie zaradiť do queue.

*Úvod do Permakultúry*, v zásade ak som to pochopil,
jedná sa o zosilnenie svietacej energie slnka často prítomnej do ekosystému v ČASE. Tým sa zabezpečuje jeho rast, cez
integráciu rôznych elementov (fauna or flora), čo je v pohode, pretože napr. také baktérie keď môžu, tak si rastú. :cheers:

V podstate sa jedná o orientovanú orchestráciu procesov a entít v prírode.


----------



## futuros

trošku na odlahčenie 
*Revolutionary organic vegetable farming: Ján Šlinský at TEDxBratislava*






Mr. Šilinský rozpráva o preferencii kruhových pôdorysov polí, namiesto obdĺžnikových.
Čo je samozrejme pravda, to sú všetko štandardy permakultúry, 
záhradka má byť množinou kruhov, ..., lebo sa lepšie plošne obhospodaruje.

ale nehovorí ešte o tom (nestíha), že permakultúra je jasne o symbióze alebo asymbióze 
rastlín vo všetkých ich životných cykloch!!!
- čiže rastiliny sa pestujú vkruhoch tak, že sú disky sú rozdelené na viac častí,
kde susesiace typy sú symbiotické, a pravidelným rotovaním rôzných úrovní disku sa 
zabezpečuje roznos živín danému druhu 

napr.


----------



## Strummer

A teraz trochu reality z diskusie na inom fore:



> Why can't people do simple arithmetic? Permaculture crop yields are substantially lower than conventional mechanized farming crop yields.
> 
> - Examples for row crops include Winter Wheat 60% of overall average, Corn 71%, Soybeans 66%, Spring Wheat 47% and Rice 59%
> 
> - Examples for fruits include Grapes 51%, Apples 88%, Almonds 56%, Avocados 62%,Oranges 43%, Strawberries 58%
> 
> - Examples in Vegetables include Tomatoes 63%, Potatoes 72%, Sweet Corn 79%,Celery 50% and Cabbage 43%
> 
> Today, using intensive petroleum powered mechanized agriculture and pesticides and fertilizers derived from petroleum and natural gas, the USA can feed it's own population of 331 million people, plus net food exports that support hundreds of millions of other people. The resulting "food power" has enabled the USA to exert economic influence and control over other countries that exceeds even our military power.
> 
> If we converted ALL of the croplands in the USA to Permacultural methods, we could feed about 220 million people. One third of our current population would starve, not to mention extensive famine in other countries such as China, India, and numerous African countries.
> 
> If we were to convert existing forests into croplands, we might just be able to feed ourselves, the cost would be giving up wood as a construction material, plus giving up bio-fuels made from grains.
> 
> In actual fact, we have handled the World population increase since 1960 (when 3 billion inhabited the Earth) to today (7+ billion) with only about a 10% expansion of croplands, because of crop yield increases via intensive mechanized agriculture and petrochemical fertilizers and insecticides. Had we not done so, there would not be any forests or rainforests left, along with approximately half of the animal/plant species that live in them.
> 
> The bottom line: *Advocating Permaculture without first reducing the human population to a sustainable level, is to advocate the starvation of 2 to 3 billion people.* As late as 100 years ago, this idea had merit - but inconveniently, the population increased as the food supply increased, to a point where Permaculture can no longer sustain the globe.
> 
> Sources for these statistics:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/47829728/A-Detailed-Analysis-of-US-Organic-Crops
> 
> http://www.wfs.org/futurist/2013-is...-vol-47-no-2/how-innovation-could-save-planet
> 
> http://siteresources.worldbank.org/DATASTATISTICS/Resources/table4_5.pdf


----------



## Favorit

Toto je teda zaujímavé. Priznám sa, že pojem permakultúra počujem prvý krát, ale na podobných princípoch vlastne záhradkárčim už pár rokov. 

Minule ma na trhu v Starej tržnici zaujala jedna rodina, ktorá pestuje zeleninu tým agrokruhovým spôsobom. Koho to zaujíma, odporúčam sa pohrabať v ich profile Lesná záhrada.

Tento rok som len tak skúšobne vyskúšal pestovať zeleninu debničkovým spôsobom, teda že si z dosiek zbúchate hrantíky a tým, že je vyššie pôda a sú medzi nimi uličky, tak lepšie cirkuluje vzduch a burina je tiež pod kontrolou. 
Ale neviem či toto súvisí s mne ešte stále novým pojmom permakultúra.


----------



## Prievan

Strummer, myslim, ze permakultura nie je zrovna pre nejake obrovske polnohospodarenie, ale skor pre domace vyzitie, ktore ti poskytne ozaj kvalitnu potravu. Moj nazor upozornujem (mozno to niekto chcel uplatnit aj vo velkom o com neviem).

A ja neviem, nazyvat nieco, co stoji na rope viac udrzatelne! USA a EU ma hlavne velke medzeri v tom ako efektivne vyuzivat potraviny a myslim, ze by sa dalo nakrmit aj s mensim znasilnovanim pody


----------



## NuSo

No veď podľa môjho skromného názoru permakultúra aj je len pre jednotlivcov a ich potreby. Samozrejme nie pre globálnu spotrebu. Čo rodina to jedna permakultúra, samostatatnosť v zdrojoch potravy, čo sa rovná trvalo udržateľný rozvoj. Aspoň nejako takto chápem význam tejto inicatívy. Teraz sa samozrejme nevenujem konkrétnej kruhovej technike pestovania rozdelenej na zóny...


----------



## Strummer

Prievan said:


> Strummer, myslim, ze permakultura nie je zrovna pre nejake obrovske polnohospodarenie, ale skor pre domace vyzitie


Problem je v tom, ze uplne kazdy clanok alebo video co som doteraz videl tvrdi, ze permakultura ma vynosy rovnake, alebo dokonca vacsie, nez konvencne polnohospodarstvo.

Aby nedoslo k omylu, mna tato tema fakt uprimne zaujima, a rad by som si o nej precital co najviac, hlavne o konkretnych praktickych skusenostiach v nasich podmienkach, teda konkretne v okoli Bratislavy (vacsina prikladov na nete je bohuzial z uplne inych klimatickych pasiem a uplne inych geologickych podmienok)... myslim ze na individualnej urovni je to super vec.


----------



## motooo

Dnes to na mna vyskocilo na FB. 










PERMAKULTÚRA V MESTE 2013

S radosťou vám oznamujeme, že 3.ROČNÍK festivalu PERMAKULTÚRA V MESTE sa USKUTOČNÍ. Nosnou témou bude: „Aký svet vytvárame pre ďalšie generácie?“. 

Do diárikov si môžete poznačiť 15.12.2013 v BRATISLAVE na Továrenskej 14 v multikultúrnom klube BATELIER. Srdečne vás pozývame.

Pripravujeme tematicky pestrý program a diskusie s odborníkmi. 
Priestor dostanú aj mladé, rozvíjajúce sa permakultúrne projekty a zaujímaví jednotlivci. 

Zároveň chceme poprosiť všetkých, ktorí by mali záujem zapojiť sa do realizácie festivalu a akokoľvek pomôcť, sledujte ďalej túto stránku, lajkujte a zdieľajte tento oznam, aby sa o ňom dozvedelo čo najviac ľudí. Budeme priebežne zverejňovať výzvy podľa našich aktuálnych potrieb. V PRVOM RADE potrebujeme SÚRNE dlhodobejšiu výpomoc v produkčnom tíme, ale taktiež príležitostných pomocníkov. Prvé stretnutie dobrovoľníkov bude v nedeľu, 17.11.2013 o 17:00 v Batelieri na Továrenskej 14. Kto sa chce pridať až neskôr, kontaktné číslo je 0907 630 399. Ďakujeme všetkým ochotným. 

PODROBNEJŠIE INFORMÁCIE O PROGRAME, PREDNÁŠKACH A PREDÁŠAJÚCICH BUDEME PRIEBEŽNE DOPĹŇAŤ.

www.facebook.com/PermakulturaVMeste


----------



## futuros

*mno, prichádza JAR *

*Planting a forest garden on a roof in the city centre: Revisited*



















URL: http://www.permaculture.co.uk/articles/planting-forest-garden-roof-city-centre-revisited



> You may remember this place from PM35, well 9 years on and they're still at it, planting, teaching and raising awareness. RISC in Reading is an excellent example of urban permaculture in its prime and has inspired projects up and down the country like Cwm Harry in Newtown Powys. Steve Jones explains its ethos and tells us of an exciting opportunity at the roof garden.












URL: http://www.sector39.co.uk/blog/?p=1479


----------



## futuros

Phill said:


> pekne, inak co mas noveho?  chcelo by to stretko na tu jar


ciao, ale, ... deti rastú, ..., v meste som už nebol 100 rokov ... iba občas keď idem okolo panorámiek tak naťahujem oči z auta. to stretko nie je zlý nápad, len aby som tam mal zase s kým si dať sedem pív :lol:

totok, tu som ešte našiel pekný návrh záhrady, teraz sa tomu trošíčku laicky venujem.

je tu pekne Zónu I - Intenzívna záhrada. Žiadne že Maggi Sušená Bazalka, ale pekne si ju choď odstrihnúť, máš to po ruke.
Resp. varíš polievku? Tak mrkvu máš tiež po ruke. Nesadíš ju do zadu ako záhradku, a plošne, aby si ju zasolil a uskladnil na ďalší rok. Nie, máš ju po ruke, a šup ju ho hrnca.


----------



## futuros

Na toto sa teším, taká záhradná letná sprcha:
(dovoľte mi jedno také priznanie: V júni budú 2 roky čo som prestal používať akékoľvek šampóny. 
PS: Do roboty sa každý deň ráno sprchujem a mám čisté veci.)

- hovorím to aj preto, že v permacultúre sa využíva záhradná sprcha tam, kde treba dotiahnuť vodu. Ideálne niekde na vŕšku, ...., a ona potom stečie dole k rastlinám.
Možno si poviete, čo je to za haluz využiť vodu zo sprchovania na rastliny.

*Práve naopak, čo je to za haluz, ..., že sa človek osprchuje a rastliny zahynú na šrot.* 
+ haluz, koža ozdravie, vlasy takisto.  vznikne prirodzená "mastnosta". Keď sa udržuje na dennej báze, je to neviditeľné a zdravšie.











> *Advantages*
> 
> Doesn't rely on electricity
> Saves water
> Simple: only five components and no pump
> No temperature shock from opening shower door/curtain
> No mould, very little cleaning at all!
> Enjoyable and exhilarating


*How to Shower Without Electricity*









a trošku na odlahčenie témy. Toto síce nieje permakultúra, ale k téme to má blízko a je to pjekné.


----------



## kapibara

hacik je v tom, ze v dnesnej dobe do seba dostavame velke mnozstvo jedov a chemikalii, ci uz z potravin, z infikovanej vody, z lieciv, z ovzdusia... a a to su prave tie jedy ktore sposobuju to, ze nas pot smrdi viac ako smrdel nasim starym rodicom, ktori jedli bio potraviny zo zahrady, lebo nemali peniaze na chemicky postrek napriklad. A vo vode neplavalo tolko molekul z antikoncepcie a z antidepresorov..... Voda sa sice recykluje, ale tieto castice sa z nej nedaju odstranit a potom to sposobuje aj rozne poruchy v organizme, hormonalne nerovnovahy atd. My v dnesnej dobe vsety tieto svinstva absorbujeme do seba. 
Minule som videla dokument o vcelach, kde sa spomenulo aj to, ze najzdravsi med aky sa da najst v Europe je z Rumunska, lebo tamojsi pestovatelia nemaju ziadne dotacie a ani peniaze na chemicke postreky, takze tam vcely neumieraju a med je tej najlepsej kvality. A nie len med, ale aj ovocie a zelenia. 

Ja tiez robim rozne experimenty, ale k tomu aby som sa nesprchovala so samponom som sa este neodhodlala, ani nemienim. Tie toxiny z tela nedas prec len vodou. Ale uz asi 15 rokov pouzivam len bio kozmetiku bez chemickych prisad, nocny krem mi vyraba jeden kamos vcelar z propolisu, sampony si niekedy vyrabam sama zo zihlavy ktoru aj sama nazbieram.... v mojej kuchyni to vyzera ako u babky korenarky... tolko mam vsade roznych tinktur. Ale nie som novodoba hipisacka.


----------



## potkanX

na bylinky do hor chodim aj ja, akurat ze z nich mixujem cajiky. az si obcas vravim, ze ci som vobec este pankac.


----------



## aquila

my sme tiez presli do znacnej miery na bioveci, dokonca tam kde mame chatu sme sa dohodli s domorodcami, ze im zaplatime aby nam chovali nejaku masovu stravu, je to v kopcoh a sliepky maju vybeh snad ako sad janka krala

detto bilinky, mame aj taku vlastnu mini zahradu a potom tiez odberame od domacich od masti, vajec a samozrejme v reichu je radovo lahsie zohant bio

a tam tomu bio aj docela verim, slovenskym BIO produktom skratka neverim..


----------



## futuros

potkanX said:


> na bylinky do hor chodim aj ja, akurat ze z nich mixujem cajiky. az si obcas vravim, ze ci som vobec este pankac.


No, to aký si pankáč aj zaleží aj od typu byliniek aké zbieraš. :angel1:


----------



## futuros

Ďalší pekný návrh. Len pripomínam, že v permacultúre sa preferujú plodivé rastliny, nech je z nich úžitok. Čiže jednotlivé návrhy čo sú tu postnuté znázorňujú produkčné rastliny.
Toto je väčší pozemok (sorry za veľkosť ale potom by legendy neboli čitateľné), ...., ja sa skôr zameriam na permakultúru v menších pozemkoch.


----------



## futuros

a ďaľšie modely:


----------



## sqooth

Pekny thread o permakulture ... skoda, ze az teraz som ho "objavil"  Vdaka.
Tiez som sa zacal permakulture trochu venovat, najprv teoreticky a odkedy som kupil pozemok na Liptove, uz aj trochu prakticky 
Pekne a zaujimave knizky, ktore mozem doporucit su tieto:

Jaroslav Svoboda - Ekozahrady
Sepp Holzer: Zahrada k nakousnutí - Permakultura podle Seppa Holzera
Alexander Heil - Rajska zahrada
Robert Hart - Forest gardening


----------

